# Conexionado LCD de Altium



## ACB91 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola! Soy relativamente nuevo en el foro y con el Altium también. Hace un par de dias vengo luchando para armar el PCB de una alarma simple, con un PIC16F84 y un display LCD a grandes rasgos. No lograba encontrar el LCD (la libreria no estaba instalada), pude instalarlo, pero ahora me surge el problema del conexionado. Aca dejo una foto:



Yo tengo un conexionado completo a cada uno de los 16 pines del LCD, por mas genérico que sea. Hasta ahora conecté la mayoria, pero por ejemplo la alimentación no se donde conectarla, los pines de datos segun el LCD los pone juntos bajo el nombre LCD_DB[7..0], la verdad estoy muy perdido. Si alguien sabe como es el conexionado voy a estar muy agradecido, no le puedo encontrar la vuelta.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## ACB91 (Sep 3, 2010)

Me auto-respondo, resulta que ese LCD no se para que sirve, tuve que buscar algun footprint de un LCD de 2x16. Lo pude encontrar, aca dejo por si alguien necesita el link de descarga para un LCD de 2x16, 2x40 creo y otro que es enorme.
Lo encontre en otro foro:



Fuente

Si esta de mas, que algun moderador borre el thread ya que esta solucionado, no hay problema.

Saludos!


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 3, 2010)

Antes que lo borre...
Altium no solo es para hacer PCB y el LCD que viste es para el DemoBoard FPGA que tienen ellos para hacer prácticas de programación sobre su placa de entrenamiento.
En fin, crear diseños (esquemas) y fooprint no es nada complicado
pero, gracias por la lib


----------

